# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  3 thời điểm tăng giá của một dự án BĐS

## tenten

Từ thời điểm cuối năm 2019, thị trường Đất Lô xuất hiện dấu hiệu hạ nhiệt, đặc biệt trên những tỉnh mặt Nam. Sang năm 2020, Đất Lô gần như đánh mất hoàn toàn sức thu hút trước dịch Covid-19. tuy nhiên, môi trường Đất Lô Nền phía Bắc nhưng vẫn có 3 tỉnh thành giữ lại đc sức HOT tiếp tục vào 3 năm, chính là những tỉnh thành nào?

theo report thị trường 2020 của Batdongsan.com.vn, trong trong năm này mức độ tâm điểm Đất Nền đã suy giảm đáng chú ý trên phần lớn những thị trường chính trên cả nước. tuy nhiên, nhưng vẫn có 3 tỉnh thành giữ mức độ tâm điểm không ngừng liên tiếp trong 3 năm qua, gồm: TP Hải Phòng, Bắc Ninh và tự do.

sau đó 1 chiến dịch marketing, giá bán Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất thường cao hơn 20-30% đối với giá căn bản ban đầu. quý khách để sống và khách hàng nên lưu ý 3 thời điểm đội giá thường gặp gỡ của một dự án công trình BĐS Nhà Đất.



tìm hiểu thêm : dự án công trình Tây Đô Plaza Hậu Giang xuất hiện gì nổi bật ?

tổng giám đốc chủ BĐS Nhà Đất Việt An Hòa, Trần Khánh Quang cho biết thêm, trong nửa thập niên trở lại đây, thời kỳ tăng giá của BĐS Nhà Đất diễn biến thất thường bởi các cơn sốt. Khi được bơm nhiều kỳ vọng, cơn lốc giá bán sẽ xảy ra. do đó, lúc mua Bất Động Sản, người tiêu dùng cần hiểu tài sản mình mua có mức ngân sách nằm ở thời điểm nào.

theo ghi nhận của Batdongsan.com.vn, giá chỉ BĐS Nhà Đất dự án không giảm giảm phụ thuộc nhiều yếu tố ảnh hưởng, tuy nhiên tiếp tục có 1 số cột mốc đội giá thường trông thấy giống như sau:

1. những giai đoạn chào bán sau mùa đầu tiên

nếu ở giai đoạn “chào sân”, khi công ty đầu tư trình làng một khối lượng hàng nhỏ dại để thăm dò môi trường cùng với giá bán ở mức thấp nhất thì khi các phân trung tâm tiếp theo đó được chào bán, giá chỉ sẽ không nghỉ nhẹ tầm 5-10%. trong giai đoạn này, giá bán tại phân trung tâm mới nhất thường tăng 1-2%.

nơi đây thời kỳ người mua định vị được dự án công trình xuất hiện đúng tiến độ giống như cam kết hay là không.

2. Trước thời gian giao

Khi dự án sắp tới bàn giao, giao dịch thanh toán ngay lúc này rất sôi động, giá chỉ thường không ngừng 10-15% so với thời điểm trước. Do công ty dự án tăng tốc quảng bá thương hiệu, miễn phí vài dịch vụ… nhằm bức tốc khâu hậu mãi. nhà đầu tư hoàn toàn có thể tìm mua sống phân trung tâm cũ nhằm đc giá giảm hơn.

lúc này, dự án đã cơ bản hoàn thành, đã có lợi ích, người mua hoàn toàn có thể tưởng tượng cụ thể về nơi ở của gia đình cho nên việc tìm hiểu sẽ thuận tiện rộng. nơi đây lúc khách hàng rất có thể đánh giá về tin cậy của chủ dự án và chất lượng các hạng mục chủ dự án cam kết.



xem thêm : Báo Giá dự án Tây đô Plaza

3. thời điểm hoàn thiện hạ tầng cũng như trao sổ

nhiều thông tin cơ sở trung tâm và ngoại trung tâm hoàn toàn có thể làm giá BĐS không ngừng đột biến. nổi bật, Một trong những năm gần đây, ngày càng có rất nhiều dự án "nợ" sổ đỏ của người dân thì việc nhà đầu tư trao sổ được xem là điểm cộng đắt giá bán, làm nên tin cậy về tính pháp lý đến người tiêu dùng.

Đây cũng chính là Tại Sao các nhà đầu tư ôm hàng từ trước chọn xuất kho vào thời điểm này hay đầu tư cho thuê vì nguồn người tiêu dùng lớn.

----------

